# Yin Yang Blank On A .......



## manbuckwal (Dec 20, 2013)

One of Chris's cast buckeye pieces on a blue Diva kit ........only one pic ! ( I couldn't get lighting right lol , it was either too light or too dark. I like the dark). I'm finally getting the hang of a CA finish........I think 



 

And some regular stabilized buckeye


 

And an Amboyna

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 21, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Nice!!


Thanks ! Chris's cast blank steals the show IMO !


----------



## SENC (Dec 21, 2013)

Looking good, Tom! CA does have a learning curve, but once you get the hang of it it is certainly the fastest finish out there and people love the hi-gloss look. I think you got it, by the looks of those pens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 21, 2013)

Great looking group of writing instruments.
I like the looks of the Satin CA finish.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2013)

Tom those look great. That Diva is really hard to see with the black background. I just delivered 2 Diva pens yesterday, they were Inlace Acrylister.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 21, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Tom those look great. That Diva is really hard to see with the black background. I just delivered 2 Diva pens yesterday, they were Inlace Acrylister.
> 
> Ray


I know it's hard to see but I liked how the resin looked lol . Divas are great sellers for the ladies !


----------

